# κυνικά και άλλα καύματα



## nickel (Aug 2, 2010)

Με αφορμή το κείμενο του Σαραντάκου για τα κυνικά καύματα (Το ήρεμο καύμα), ορισμένα μεταφραστικά:

καύσωνας = heat wave | sweltering heat
κυνικά καύματα (ΑΕ κυνάδες ημέρες) = dog days
κυνικός = cynical
οι Κυνικοί = the Cynics
κυνισμός = cynicism
ο Σείριος = Sirius
ο Μέγας Κύων (αστερισμός) = Canis Major
o Άλφα του Μεγάλου Κυνός = Alpha Canis Majoris
dog star = o Σείριος (ΑΕ το κύναστρον)
στους σαράντα βαθμούς ο υδράργυρος = thermometers hit 40 

Αυτά σκέφτηκα τώρα, αλλά μπορείτε να προτείνετε και 



 καυτά αν θέλετε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2010)

οι θερμοκρασίες χτυπάνε σαραντάρια = temperatures (temps) soar above 100
(για να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε και με την Πέραν του Ατλαντικού Εσπερία)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2010)

Zazula said:


> (για να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε και με την Πέραν του Ατλαντικού Εσπερία)



Ο Καναδάς που είναι πέραν του Ατλαντικού Εσπερία, έχει το Διεθνές Σύστημα εδώ και δεκαετίες. Αλλά θα μου πεις από πληθυσμό είναι το 1/10 των ΗΠΑ.


----------



## cougr (Aug 27, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]κυνικά καύματα (ΑΕ κυνάδες ημέρες) = dog days[...]



Επίσης γνωστά ως _Canicular days_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2013)

Κυνικά καύματα τουρκιστί (σε μια από τις πιο μακροχρόνιες λεξιλογικές έρευνες που έληξαν με επιτυχία): ehembur sıcakları, ορθ. eyyam-ı bâhûr sıcakları = η πρώτη βδομάδα του Αυγούστου, κυνικά καύματα


----------



## bernardina (Sep 21, 2013)

....................................................
_Και το πουλί που πέταξε τον άλλο χειμώνα
με σπασμένη φτερούγα
σκήνωμα ζωής,
κι η νέα γυναίκα που έφυγε να παίξει
με* τα σκυλόδοντα του καλοκαιριού*
κι η ψυχή που γύρεψε τσιρίζοντας τον κάτω κόσμο
κι ο τόπος σαν το μεγάλο πλατανόφυλλο που παρασέρνει
ο χείμαρρος του ήλιου
με τ' αρχαία μνημεία και τη σύγχρονη θλίψη._
......................................................
(Ο βασιλιάς της Ασίνης. Γ. Σεφέρη)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2021)

Η συνέχεια εδώ: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/Λέξεις-για-την-πολλή-ζέστη.19287/


----------

